# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  ابهديكم الرسالة السادسة من وارد جوالي وانتو هدوني بعد.....

## اسير الهوى

ادري ان العنوان طويل بس اليوم انا جاي ابهديكم الرسالة السادسة من الرسائل الواردة في جوالي..
 وانتو بعد اهدوني الرسالة السادسة من الرسائل الواردة في جوالاتكم...

وامانه تكون السادسة لوتكون وش تكون حتى لو سبه...او مسخرة..

وهذي رسالتي اليكم كلكم..

هذا انا:
من دون تفكير اناديك..
احسبك عندي وانت يابعد ممشاك..
لو صار شوفك صعب ماني بناسيك..
ولو حال دونك يأس لا يمكن انساك..
لو عشت طول العمر بالعين افديك..
غالي وتساوي يالغلا عين مغليك..

يالله وين رسايلكم..؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تبغي الصراحه الرسالة السادسة بس .. 

كم كلمة .. 

اذا صحيت دق عليي 

بس ... كل المودة

----------


## القلب المرح

*السلام عليكم*
*يسلمو اخ ياسر علي* 
*بس رسالتي تضحك اشوي هيييييييه هههههه وفضيحه بعد خخخ*

*حمود رشيت الصاص* 
*بس مازبطت السلطه*
*تقول غير مطابقه مع*
*خلطة حمود والحل؟*

*""*
*هذي الرساله سالفتها تضحك بلاش فضايح خخخ*
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق..*

----------


## فاطمية المكارم

*ههههههه عااد حبكت على الرساله السادسه* 
*يالله نحطها * 

*فطووم أكتبي إلي أسئلة الأمتحان* 
*وخلي فلانه تحلهم وشكراً مقدماً ..*

*وبـــ س* **

*تحياتـيَ *

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ياسر علي ..*
*تسلم على هالمشاركة والفكره الحلوه ..*

*ومسج 6 يقووول ..*
*
في
كل
[ لحظة ]
لك
على
البال
طاري ..
وفي
كل 
[ سجدة ]
لك
من
القلب
دعوة ..




تحياتي
دمعه حزن*

----------


## بيسان

ويش دبه أجي لش بكرة لو مشغولة شوفي ترى أعزم
 روحي عن لاتقولي اني مو عند وعدي ههههههه

فضيحة صح

هذي الرساله من غلاي الدبه زهرة البنفسج

سويت ليها وقعه تجي وجت
^_^

----------


## إيلاف

*اي والله حبكت هي على الرساله السادسه يعني ..*
*طيب ..* 
*هلا حبيبتي إيلاف*
*سمعت عنش تعبانة فحبيت اتعافى لش*
*انشا الله ماتشوفي شر*
*اسم صاحبتي ..*

*مشكور اخوي ياسر على الفكرة الحلوة ..*
*يعطيك ربي العافية ..*
*إيلاف ..*

----------


## حميد

*فكره حلووة خيي يسور*

*ولك هالمسج انت قلت السادس انا مالي دخل عاد انتو لو تعرفو من الا راسلنها نتفتوه عني الله يغربله*

*شفتك وانت ماشي
قلبي اتحير
قلت ده غزال 
ولا 
عجل صغير*

*مع خالص تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## اسير الهوى

اشكركم على التفاعل اول شي يالغلا

والحمد لله عجبتكم هالفكر الي هي اصلا مسج واصلني

ثانيا والله طلعت فضايحكم هالفكرة

يالله ماعليه

مشكورين من قلب

اخوكم ياسر

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

حلوه منك اخوي ياسر 
وهي الرساله السادسه من عند صديقتي
ياليال الود ودي له رسالة..
لا قراها يعرف اني مانسيته..
علميه أن الغلا فاحت دلاله..
فوق جمر الشوق يومن أحتريته..
مانسيته لو طراله ما طراله..
ساكن بقصا الحشا والقلب بيته..
الولاء الفاطمي

----------


## اسير الهوى

الف شكر لك الولاء الفاطمي على تواجدك..


واليوم هذي الرسالة السادسة الي في جوالي...

"ابعتــــذر"
باسم الشعر والقوافي.
وان كان في حقك
عن الوصل قصرت.
لو هي بكيفي
والذي مشافي..
لنقل لك الفرحة هوى وين مارحت.
لكن وعـــد مني
وانا انسان واااااااااافي.
تبقى
...:::اعز انسان :::...
ان جيت وان رحت.

----------


## ام باسم

ابيك تذكرني لي صرت تعبان ...
ترمي لي الحمل الثقيل  واضمه

ابي اكون النوم لي صر ت نعسااان

وحضن الجنان لقلب مشتاااق لأمه 

انا قلبي حيل ولهاااااان

شوق اليتيم اللي فقد من يلمه
......................
مشكور اخوي ياسر على الفكرة الحلوة ..

----------


## فرح

بسمتك لو شفتها...
يرتعش قلبي واضيع...
وضحكه شفاتك ...
تجعل ايامي ربيع..
انت لوطيفك يمرني ..
والثمن رووووحي ابيع ..
لكن الدنيا عنيده..
ليتها مره تطيع..
فرقتنا وانت غااااالي ...
وانا من بعدك وحـــــــــــــــــيد...
تسلم اخوووي ياسر 
ع الفكره الجميله 
فـــــــــــروووحه

----------


## صمت الجروح

حبك وسط القلب 
(محفور)




صمتـ الجروح .......

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الرساله السادسه الا عندي تقووول*

*هالرساله لي لو لحد ثاني*
*" بحلوس + غمزه "*


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*فضيييييييحه هالمره الرساله السادسه*
*بس يالله ما عليه*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## فرح

الرساله السادسه من انساااان غااالي اكتير...
الصراحه انت وحدك تمتلك شوقي 
وحبي لو بغيت احكي شعوري 
مدري وش اوصف واخبي 
قرب اسمع نبض قلبي لما اتذكر كلامك 
لما اشعر بأشتياقك 
في عيونك وابتسامك ؛وفي هيامك 
ارجع اهمس لك واقووووول ......
انك
اغلى
من 
حيااااااااتي ..

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الرساله السادسه هالمره الحمد الله مو فضايح*
*الرساله السادسه تقوول*

*جتني رساله رمزها يشرح البال ..*
*هزت شعوري يوم عيني قرتها ..*
*مشكوره يا غاليه يا أعز مرسال ..*
*شفت الرساله غاليه بس الغالي اللي رسلها ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*الرساله السادسه هاا بالانجليزي حقت قطاف*
*dear customer your blance*
*is(100 points. now you*
*czn*
*start redeeming.*

----------


## اسير الهوى

هالمرة هذي هي الرسالة السادسة ومن شخص عزيز من البحرين

تمنيتك على بعدك تجي وتجلس معي 
"ســــــاعة"
ابي من وقتك الغالي دقايق تسمع 
"اخبـــاري"

عليك الشوق ياخذني ولو طيفك 
"مخــاويني"
ولو طالت ليال غربتي ماغاب لك
 "طــــاري"

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

ثااانكس اخوي على الفكرة الحلوه
وانتو ما تختارون الا الرسايل الي ما تنقال بس يلا

مسج 6 يقول
عمري للحين شايله في قلبج علي ؟! 

ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## السيده

شاقني همس صوتك يلي عن الناس غير ..
شدني الشوق يمك ياعساك "بألف خير ..


السيده

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الرساله السادسه تقووول ..*

*هلا باللي*
*تميز بزين ][الأخلاق][..*
*هلا باللي*
*لعب ][ بقلبي][ وعذابه ..*

*تستاهل*
*مني ][ التحيات][ والأشواق..*
*وتامر*
*على ][قلبي][ ولك مني الأجابه ..*

*عسى*
*ما يجي بيني وبينك ][فراق][..*
*وعسى* 
*درب ][المحبه][ ما يصك بابه ..*

----------


## فرح

الرســــــــــاله السادسه ...
أحلى لحظة 
لما تحط ببالك 
أني ناسيك
ويوصلك مسج 
يقوووول ....
اني مشتاق لك 
وووميت فيك ....

----------


## أمل الظهور

*الرساله السادسه تقول :*

*لديك رساله صوتيه جديده من ........*

*يرجى الاتصال بالرقم ....او ...*

*للإستماع لهذه الرساله ...*






*مااستفدتوا شيء من الرساله كلها فراغات ...*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*والرساله السادسه هالمره شتقول ؟؟*

*خلونا نشوووف*

*مشتاق صدقني لشوفك ولقياك*
*وكل العيـون بلا عيونك ممله* 
*اسمك على لساني وشوقي لمقاك*
*ورسمـك بوسـط قلبي محلـه*
*كلي أمـل تجمعني الأيام ويـاك*
*يا مالك القلـب مع العقـل كله*

----------


## فرح

الرسااااله السااادسه من عند حبيبتي مــــــــــلوووك ...
وتقووول ...
_فكرت بأن اهديك عمري واكتشفت_
_بأنه ملكك...فأردت ان اهديك قلبي_ 
_فوجدته بيتك ...!_
_اما "عينااااي "فأعذرني ؟؟!!فهي_
_الطريق الى املي ...وهو <..رؤيتك ..>_
_لكني سأهديك مايعجز عنه اغلب_ 
_البشر ..؟!!_
_"الوفــــــــــــــااااااء"_

----------


## دمعه حزن

*وهالمره الرساله السادسه من اخوي تقوول*

*ربك عطاك من* 
*الغلا* 
*لين خلاك !.*

*تسكن* 
*قلوب* *الناس* 
*لو كنت غايب!.*

----------


## فرح

هذه الرسااااله السادسه من عند شخص غاااااالي ..تقوووووول ...
اذا الايام ...
...""تبعدنا ""..
تراك في قلبي مهما صار 
واذا الافكار ..
..""تشتتنا""..يوووم
ترى الذكرى بقلبي نــــــــاااار!!
_>>حـــــيااااتي <<_
مانسيتك يوم ؛؛
(ولاقلبي سواك اختار!!)
واذا قصرت ..
في وصلك؟!!
اكــــــــيدبيكووون ..
من الاقــــــــدااااار...!!

----------


## دمعه حزن

*والرساله السادسه* *تقول*

*بلغ أخاً فى حنايا الصدر منزله ..*
*اني وان كنت لا ألقاه ألقـاه ..*
*وان طرفي موصول برؤيتـه ..*
*وان تباعد عن مثواي مثـواه ..*
*الله يعلم اني لست اذكــره ..*
*وكيف يذكره من ليس ينساه ..*

----------


## اسير الهوى

الرسالة السادسة هالمرة هي..

ملامح صورتك غابت
وغلاك في الحشا ماغاب

اناظرها مع  الذكرى واحس انك تحاكيني..

ابي ودك ابي قلبك
انا ما ابي نكون ابعاد

ابي صوتك يناديني وروحك ساكنة فيني..

----------


## فرح

الرساله السادسه .......
تعرف اني اغليك حيل واهوااااك
اليوم وبكره وما بقى من زماني 
تقول الاهل يسطع في سماك
واقول الصبر يمكن يحقق امــــــــاااااني 
حتى وان حصلت مابلقى سواك
كأن ربي عن هوى غيرك نهاااااني

----------


## لحن الأمل

هههههه
شالسر في الرساله السادسه؟
ههههه حتى انا سادستي غير !
بس يلا لازم اكتبها دام إني دخلت شسوي بعد ...

هلا بالغلا ...
شخبارك مع الإمتحانات ؟
ان شاء الله كل شيء اوكي
اهتمي بنفسك وشدي الهمة و ارفعي راسنا بنتيجة مشرفة زي النصف الاول و أحسن إن شاء الله
قدها و قدوووووووووووود
موفقه غناتي
ومع ألف سلامه .


سلاميـ..

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*(="."=)*
*هدي صمت الجروح تتعيلف بي* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## ليالي

الظاهر كان عنده إحساس 

ان المسج السادس فضايح

ههههه

كنت أستنى تسلمي علي

بس دورتش ولا شفتش

الظاهر طلعتي

----------


## فاطمية المكارم

*الرساله السادسة* 
*ياوجه القوطي ردي* 

*.*
*.*
*من عند أوخيتي* 
*.*
*.*
*تحياتيَ لكم*

----------


## اسير الهوى

هالمرة اممم
1  
2 
 3 
 4 
 5  

اها زين اشوة مو فضيحة السادسة تقول

باقي على عهد الوفا ما اقدر انساك
خويك اللي لاقفو الناس جالك

صدقني انك لو تبي قلبي يفداك
اقولها من جد قلبي حلالك

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*ههههههههه*
*اضحك على رسالتي بس لازم اقولها*

*from:*
*96650XXXXXX**+* 

*خخخخخخ*
*خدمة موجود*




*دمتـــ بود*

----------


## فرح

هذه الرساله السادسه من عند الغله كله حبيبتي 
>>شــــــــموووع<<
ياليتك يالهنا بيدي
واطوق صاحبي 
بأفراح
واخلي هالعمر
ضحكه وسط قلبه
وبأحلامه
ابيه يكون"_مستانس_"
وباله داله ومرتاح
>>من قلبي<<
ابي له الخير
وتسعدكل ايامه

----------


## صمت الجروح

الناس نوعين :
نوع:
(تنساه بمجرد فراقه)

ونوع مثلك 

(يزيد الشوق بغيابه) 




من صديقتي برااااااااءة روووووووح




تحياتي: صمتـ الجروح ....

----------


## شمعه تحترق

والله تطلع فضايح الرسايل  :bigsmile:  يعطيك العافيه خيي ياسر
خل أدور بجوالي أشوف اشعندي
مع اني متأكده مليون بالميه انها عن المولد :toung: 


 :bigsmile: وبالفعل طلعت تهنئه من (الطفله المدلله )
أزف إليك 
أجمل الكلمات وأعذبها
محمله بإكليل من الزهور
بمناسـبـة مــولــد 
*(( الــبـتـول ))*
بضعة المختار  سيد المرسلين
وزوجة الكرار أمير المؤمنين
متباركين

----------


## محبة علي (ع)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بصرحه المسج السادس رساله خاصه جدا وما اقدر اكتبها  :sad2: 
المعذره   :toung: 
لكم اجمل تحياتي...
محبة علي عليه السلام ..

----------


## someflower

يعني بالرغم من التعب و النعس لكن قدرتيني و جيتي العرس!
تصبحي على خير!

----------


## القلب الوفيـ ــ

مانيــ من اللي لا مشى الدهر ينسـاكـ ..
ولانيــ من اللي رافقوك للمصالح .. 
ولانيــ من اللي لا بغى شي حيـــاكـ .. 
" أنا من اللي يصدقووون النصايح "" 
.

.

لا خانتــكـ دنيــاك والكل خلاك .. 
تلقانيــ صادقــ واقف عنـــد بابكـ ..

----------


## فرح

الرساله السادسه .....
في هالدنياقلوبنا!
عنها مانقدر نتوب!
تتعبناوتخجلنا
برقة الاسلوب
صعب اختفي من عينهم
وصعب انسى صوتهم
وصعب افارق ضحكهم
وصعب احب غيرهم
وصعب اعيش دونهم
ياربي طول عمرهم 
ولا تحرمني>>مـــــــنهم<<

----------


## زهرة القلوب

هذا المسج السادس من صديقتي  
ياصاحبي ... 
أنا لو ماسألت عنك أوقات وأوقات ..
لاتقول : 
(آآه من صاحبي قاسي) 
أنا رغم كثرة "أصحابي " 
إنت 
غلاك 
كثر أصحابي وناسي ..

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*صدق الرساله السادسه فضيحه*
*بس اني هل مره مو فضيحه خدمة مودود من mobily*
*يالله ماعلى نكتبها شورانا*
*missed calls*
*الرقم عيب يكتبوه*
*21:56 05jul07*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اشوه مو فضيحه*

*المسج السادس*




*إذا الايام تبعدنا في قلبي*
*مهما صار...*

*وإذا الأفكار تشتتنا ترى الذكرى*
*في قلبي نار*



*حياتي مانسيتك في يوم..!*

*وإذاقصرت في وصلك*
*أكيد  *ظرووف* الزمن والقدار..*

----------


## اسير الهوى

الرسالة السادسة فضيحة شوي..بس اسمعوها..

المشكلة..
والله احبك ومقدر اقول..

شسوي بعمري اذا حبي شي اساسي

----------


## اسير الهوى

هالمرة المسج السادس هو

اسأل غلاك بداخلي طول الايام
ويجاوبك دمع العيون الغريقة

لو حبي لك تخاريف واوهام
ماشتقت لك بين الثانية والدقيقة



*وين راح التفاعل سمعوني مسجاتكم*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حيوووووووووووووو

هاا أبو اليسر كنك مختفي هالفتره

يالله خل افتح جوالي واشوف الرساله السادسه

اممم الرساله السادسه من صديقتي  ورح اكتبها بنفس الطريقه والترتيب :



لــيــت

الزمن يمشي على الكيف وألقاك

ولــيــت

اللقا ماينتهي

يوم أشوفك .

----------


## بيسان

ههههههه فضيحة المسج بس بكتبه
هذا صااحبتي كل مادق علي واني رايحه فيها نومه واخر شي رسلت لي مسج
احم احم
حاولي تردي عليّ الصبااح
اخذتي الثوب والشال لو لا
عشان اذا ماخذتيه بروح اجيبه
وبالتوفيق
اختك. :cool: .بيسان

----------


## 3asoola

يه.. اشو هالفضايح

بعدنا هع>> من بنت عمتي


alwarda

----------


## shireen41068

بس ليش السادسه !!!!!!

أحلى رسالة لعيونك 

كتبها قلب مجنونك 

رسمها عقل مفتونك 

أعزك وحياة عيونك

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ص ا ح ب ك

للأبـــــــــــــد 


وإذا مايعجبكـ ؟!

إحذف الصاد ،،، واعتبر الباقي ஐ عــهــد ஐ*

----------


## اسير الهوى

هالمرة..السادسة هي...

قيل لي مجنون ليلى قلبه بالحب يسعر

ظل مجنون بها ماعاش في الدنيا وعمر

ان يكن قيس بليلى جن ياصحب ويعذر

فأنا بالعذر اولى انني مجنونٌ بحيدر

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*احم كووح اتشو فضيحه* 
*اسمعو ..*
*تتغلي ها الشره عليي قاعدة*
* ادق وبشوف ويش أخبارش يالقاطعه*

*طبعاً اني لا اتغلى ولا شي رايحه في سابع نومه كوووح*

----------


## دمعه حزن

* noh ss!W l*

*عارفه أن مالها معنى*

*بس*

*لو تقلبي جوالك بيكون لها*

*أحلى معنى ..*

----------


## اسير الهوى

انا هذي الرسالة السادسة هالمرة  واللي فضيحة بجد..

there is (1) traffic violations
 .......رقم بطاقتي الاحوال..........
with total amount of 150 SR

طبعا هذي مخالفة سرعة خخخخخخ من قبل اسبوع

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

يا ترى هالغيبه قسوه ولا
نسوه
ولا "........." ما عادت << اسم المرسل
تسوه ؟
اشدعوه عاد هالقطعه.

----------


## فرح

امممم هذه الرساااله اشووويه هاااا فضيحه بس يللانقووووول ....
ياخالتي ابعتذر عن جفايا
وعسى العذر يكون صادق ومقبول
اقسم بمن يعلم بكل الخفايا
ماصدني عنكم جفا
بس مشغووول
والاانتم ادرى بالمحبه 
ووفااايا
ظرفا حكمني ومانى 
ع الوقت مسؤل؟؟!!

----------


## عاشقة الرسول

باصبر على غيابك وان عشت محروم
يكفي خيالك سبب في سروري
يمكن مالي وياك بالاتصال مقسوم
بس اعترف لازلت اغليك وانت نور عيني

----------


## فرح

هذه الرسااااله السادسه من شخص غااااالي ..
اقولك كلمة >> احــبك <<
مع مشاعر ما تبي تهدك 
وهمس يذوب على خدك 
وشوق يغني على قلبك
وعيوني بس تبي شوفك
واذن ماتبي تسمع غير صوتك
ولي قلب يصون حبك
ما اقدر اقووول شي ثاني غير اني
موووووووت >> احــــــــبك <<

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ان تناءت بنا الخطى
فالتاخى بقلوبنا لا زال محفور

من هنا نرسل الضيا
ونابى ان نرى حبل عزنا مبتور

قد تضمنا عقد الاخاء
ونابى ان نرى هذا العقد بيننا منثور*

----------


## Lost N Life

*اي والله حبكت على الرساله السادسه* 

*انزين يلا ابكتبها ...*

*بس بلاش فضايح الله يخليكم..*

*.:.:.  .:.:.*
*لا تحسب حلاوة الايام تلهيني عنك ..*

*عمر الزمن مايشغل الوافي عن احبابه..*

*تحياتي*

----------


## دمعه حزن

كل الوجيه تمرني مر الكـــرام 
وجهك سكن فيني انا وين ماكنت
لو المســافه شاسعه يبقى الهيام 
بـ قلــبي ولو بـ آخر الكون ابتعدت
همس القلوب يظل لو عز الكلام 
تسمع لي بــ صمتك واسمع لك بــ صمت
ياعايشـ/ن/ بـ نبضي وبـ عيوني تنام
كل البشر غدو صورهـ // والاصل انـــت

----------


## فرح

هذه الرسااااله السادسه من عند الغلا شـــــمووع وتقوووول ...
فديت اسمك 
وحلارسمك
وارض..
تباشرت
بخطـــــــآك
فديت عيونك الحلوه
وصوتك..لي وحش اذني 
فديت
احساسك وقلبك
وريحةعطـــــــر../انفاسك
عن الدنيـــــــا
تغنيني ..

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ما يموت الشوق لو قل الوصل .. 
وما يهز القلب زلزال الظروف ..
وانت داري في محبتنا اصل ..
ولو يطول الصمت لا يلحقك خوف ..
والغلا بالقلب والله متصل ..
ثابت مثل الاصابع بالكفوف ..
*

----------


## نجمة سهيل

أشوووووووووى موفضيحه

العمر يركض والحبايب بعيدين..
غير الرسايل مالنا اليوم حيله..
ياحرفنا سلم على كامل الزين..
وقله ترى قلب المفارق دليله..
عساك سالم وقت ما أرسل الخين..
وعساك سالم دووم في كل ديره..

يسلمـوووو على الفكره

----------


## دمعه حزن

*تدري ؟ أح ـبـك ..

حب ما حبهـ بشر 
تدري عايش من تغلـّيك السهر ..
أنت معي يا صاحبي حل وسفـر .. 
والقلب من كثر التغلي في خطر ! 
خل " المحبهـ " بيننا
.. ود وصفـا .. 
بدّل عـذابـي منك ..
بـ اخلاص و وفـا .. 

طفّ اللهيب اللي بـ قلبي ما طفا 
يا نور عيني .. يا بعد روحي
~ كـــفـــا ~ ..!*

----------


## اسير الهوى

امسيك بريح الورد والوانه

واحبك بقلب انت عنوانه

واغليك بروح لك ولهانة 

وارسل حمامة سلام بفمها تهنئة
بميلاد شعاع الايمان ورحمة الرحمن
الامام المهدي عجل الله فرجه الشريف

واهديها للجميع

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

الطيب للطيبين
والحب للغالين
والتهاني للحلوين
وبمولد الحجة متباركين

----------


## دمعه حزن

*وش أكثـر مـن | غـلا روحـي |
ولا تغـلا عليـك ~ إنـت ~
لـوحدك بس يـا روحـي
ولا عنـدي ~ سـواك ~ انـت
يـامـالي الدنيـا باحسـاسـك
أنـا : محتـــاج : لأنفاسـك*

----------


## لحن الخلود

احم احم كان المسئلة تصيد مقالب بس حلوة الفكره 
 المسج السادسة عندي لحظة 1
2
3
4
5
6 ههههه كنت اضحك واني اشوف المسجات والحين اجى دوي اوك
اكتبها وامري الى الله 
متباركين بلمولد واتشرف بدعوتكن لحضور زفافي وذلك ليلة الاربعاء 00/00 في استراحة فلان والجلوات ليلة الخميس في حسينية فلان 
هههههه الجايات احسن

----------


## النغم انيني

الرساله السادسة ليش يعني بالذات؟؟؟

المهم باكتبها وامري لله


بعد قلبي والله مو تزعلي
ترا اللي الله كاتبنه لش بيصير 
وكدة احسن عشان تنتظريني لين ارجع
بس اذا مصممة سوي خطاب للوزير
وبكرا افتحي ايميلش الساعة 8ونص نتفاهم

----------


## دمعه حزن

هههههههههههههه
الرساله السادسه فضيحه من بنت خالتي تقول


سلام
نمتي؟ نسيت ما سألتش الساعه كم يجي الباص الصبح ؟
يؤؤ وش اسوي الحين راحت عليي

----------


## فرح

تقووول الرساااله ...
قالو الي وش ملح الحياة؟
قلت المحبه والغلا واشياء من نفس الصفات..
قالوا لي جاوب في سكاااات!
قلت السكوت اللي تبونه ماهو من طبعي بتااااات!
قالوا تكلم واعترف من في قلبي يباااات !
قلت الا يقرأالرساله انا اغـــــــليه >> للممات <<

----------


## دمعه حزن

*المسج السادس من بنت خالي تقول*


*هلا* 
*اني مشيت ما عندي محاظره << مشت عني ووهقتني ههههه*

*سوف يتم تثبيت الموضوع*

----------


## Sweet Magic

فيني تَعَبْ / فيني أَلَمْ / فيني أضْدادْ
............ . تَرْسِم ملامِح بـ الشِقا مُستبِّدّهـ !!
تَرْأف بي أوقاتً .. وأوقات تِـــزدادْ
............ . لَحَدّ ما اكرهـ كل شيً أودّهـ !!
أحيان بُعدك / أشْعُر إنّه لي اعياد
............ . واحيان مِن فَقْدِك / أضُمّ المخدّهـ !!

----------


## دمعه حزن

*..,’’ الجسد موجود والروح ارحلت
والزمن غدار لكني صبوور ..,’’
وعيني اللي من عنا الوقت إدمعت
حزنها ياناس شيد له جسـور
وحدي بدنيا بها روحي إطلعت
فاقد الاحساس ماعندي شعور
الهوى مابيه انا روحي شبعت
وش يفيد الجبس لو كلي كسور ؟*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*يعلم الله لك معزه 
جاوزت كل الحدود 
لو بغيت أحسب مداها 
ماكفاني هـ الوجود*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*يالغايب الحاضر معي وسط الافكار 
يالمرتوي منّي .. وأخايل سرابك 
انت(( المطر(( وانت(( البَرَدْ)) وانت الانهار 
وشلون أضما بوقفتي عند بابك .؟
وإنت الفضا يالرحب .. والباقي أسوار 
أضيق فيهم وأتفيّا سحابك
*

----------


## حكاية حب

وهذه الرساله السادسه 
ع من القلب ك
ي للغالين ر
د فقط ا
ك * ب
" م "

----------


## Sweet Magic

*فزيت من نومـي اردد بفمــي
اسمه وانادي وينه اليوم وينــه

لقيت امي عند راسي تسمـي
وبيدينها تمسح علي السكينه

ولقيت دمعي بلل اطراف كمي
ووسادة ٍ ذاقت معـــاي الغبينه

رددت وقلت احلام احلام يا امي
احــلام راحت واتركتني رهينــه

للهم للهوجاس ولـكـــــل غمي
للذكريات المؤلمات الحزينــه*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

مع الأسف الرسالة السادسة من جوالي بلوتوث عباس ياعيوني عزيه خخخخخخخخ

بس يلا بكتب السابعة

أريد أن أصارحك بشيء في قلبي ؟
جلست أخفيه لمدة طويلة لا أدري لمن أحكي قد يكون خوفا أو حياء
ولكن الآن طفح الكيل وذهب الخوف والحياء وأحببت أن أخبرك لأني أرى فيك الوفاء






** عندك سلف ريال ؟! **

----------


## حكاية حب

هه السادسه
من عند صااحبتي 
مراحب غلاتو 
لاماعندنا كتيب
سلام
7
7
خووش رسااله موو

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الرساله السـ6ـادسـ6ـه* 
*من عمتي*


*سـلام ،، شخباركم ؟؟*
*(دمعه حزن>> طبعا اسمي كان مكتوب) قولي لأبوكي يخبر جدك ان (فلان بن فلان) توفى امس "الله يرحمه"..<< خوش رساله*

----------


## حكاية حب

أبي حبك معي يكبر 
وأبي أهواك أنا أكثر 
وأبي أهديك أنا دنياي
وكل اللي عليه أقدر
حبيبي أنت أحساسي ونبض القلب وأنفاسي
لو صار الزمن قاسي
عشان عيونك أتصبر

----------


## اسير الهوى

تولعت بك والله كتب لي على فرقاك
حسبي على حظي الردي كانه اشقاني

ترى اللي يسليني عن شوفتك ذكراك
وانا مستحيل انساك اخاف انت اللي تنساني

----------


## Sweet Magic

* ترى و الله لك* 
*وحشه* 
*و قلبي فيك أحرجني*
* لقيته شايل عفشه و جاك يقول إلحقني 
*

----------


## فرح

الـــرســــااااله الــــ 6ــسادســـه من عند شخص عزيز وغااالي بالمره ..
أإأآلــــــــــوووو
يسعدمسا
كـــــلــ  الــشـــعووور
اللي انكتب الح ــين
أإألـــــــــــوووو
تسمعني واضح
او تبيني اتصل بعدين
اذا عالشوق صدقني 
حنيني منبعه هــــ/العين
تصدق هـــ /الخ ـــبر
يعجز يعبر
ابتدي من وين
ولكن جيت اوضح لك
غ ـــلاكـ يزيد
مع لسنييييييييييييييييييين..

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*الرســـاله الســادسه ..*
*وش تسوين ؟ تفكرين ؟*
*ههههههه حلوه الرساله *

----------


## الرعب الصامت

عاد انا ثلاث ارباع المسجات سوالف
المهم يقولكم المسج السادس

مرحبا يا صديقي
كيف الحال ؟؟ وماذا تفعل ؟؟
لقد اشتقت اليك كثيرا

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*الرساله السادسه*
*المحبه في حياتي ماهي على** حبر و ورق*
*المحبه في حياتي* *شوق وأحساس وألم*
*وأعظم اسبابي لحبك طيبتك وأصلك ذهب*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*يكفيني من حياتي إني عرفتك* 
*ويكفيني طيب قلبك يوم شفتك*
*صدقني اني اسعد لو ذكرتك*
*صدقني اني احزن لو فقدتك*
*واعذرني مالقيت* 
*في الكون مثلك*
*في حــــــلاتك*
*في صفـــــــــــاتك*
*حتى في معنى*
*غــــــــلاتك*

----------


## فرح

*اممم الرسااااله السااااادسه..*

طالت الغيبات يا غالي علينا 
وان تحريتك فهذا من غلاك 
لو يطول البعد والله ماسلينا 
المشاعر همها لحظة لقاك 
يا كريم النفس مثلك مالقينا 
لك معزة زادها عندي وفاك 
ليت قربك يا هنا العمر بيدينا 
واتبعك كني ظلال من وراك

----------


## Taka

*الرساله السادسه تقول .. وش تقول ؟؟ * 

*تزيد في قلبي معزتك 
بحبك وبحب رنتك
مش انا عسال بذمتك*

----------


## اسير الهوى

1
2
3
4
5
6 اي هذي هي

لو قلت مليون مرة احبك
لاهي بتكفيني ولاهي بتكفيك

انت اللي حطيتني وسط قلبك
ماهو بكلمة ياحياتي "أوفيك"

روحي تسابق في الهوى ريح قربك
ياجعل قلبي ياحياتي يخليك

----------


## Taka

*الرساله السادسه تقول .. وش تقول ؟؟* 

*أحيانا أفكر ، بس*


*ماأدري كيف أخبرك*


*وأصارحك*


*بس أرجوك جاوب بدون زعل*


*بدون احراج*


*وترى هذا الموضوع مايغير في مخوتنا*


*وكله بديين الله*


*ماتعرف حد يبيع عواال ؟؟*

----------


## أُخرىْ

*الرساله السااادسه تقول....*
*تبقى وليف القلب*
* لو صار ماصار* 
*وتبقى نضير العين*
* لو مانشوفك..*

----------


## فرح

رساااااااااالتي هالمره غـــــــــــير :toung:  هههههه
لك ثلاث ايام في عيونك عتب
ليتك تسولف قبل دمعك يسيل
ليه مختار السكوت بلاسبب
انتظرتك والظاهران صمتك طويل
سولف ماكل صمت من ذهب
كم عزيز راح من صمته ذليل

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

رسالتي السادسه فضايح << يادي الفشيله
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
إذا قسمتي الأغراض وحسبتي كم عليي 
رسلي مسج وإذا مابتسوي
براحتك ..

----------


## Taka

*وه وه وه*
*] دنيا الاحلام [ شو هالفضايح* 
*...*
*الرساله السادسه تقول .. وش تقول ؟؟*
*يسألوني وش يبقى لي لافقدتك ؟؟*
*قلت بسألكم هو بعد الروح يبقى بقايا ؟؟*
*...*
*تحياتي*
*] مهرشاد [*

----------


## عنيده

*الرساله السادسه :* 


*ان كنت تضحك* 
*ياعساها ع طوول ..* 


*وان كنت متضايق* 
*يعلها دقايق وتزووول ..* 


*وان كنت نايم* 
*عساك تشبع وتقوووم ..* 


*وان كنت صاحي* 
*فمساء الفل و الوررد ...* 


*تحياتي*

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

الرساله السادسة هههههههههههه الله يبارك فيش امورة وانتي بعد متباركه بالنجاح وشو اخر اخبارك . وحشتيني

----------


## حكاية حب

*السادسه* 
أيام كلها أعياد عزة وفخر وأمجاد
 بمناسبة مولد الحسين والعباس والسجاد ( عليهم السلام )
متباركين } ..

----------


## الفرح دنياي

اول مره اشارك هنيييييييييه 
ورسااالتي تقول ****
لاتلوم اللي يريدك لو قسى مرة عليك عاتبة وافهم شعورة وداوي جروحة بيديك ...

----------


## أُخرىْ

الرساله السادسه..
للأسف..تقول
(قــوه...حبيت أخبرج أني متنومه بالمستشفى )

----------


## حكاية حب

*الساادسه* 
*هههههها*
*لا مليان بطني والحمد الله >> من عند خالتوو*

----------


## أُخرىْ

لازم السادسه....
ماشاااء الله تبارك الرحمن..الله يخليها لكم وعقبال مااشوفها عرووس
< < هذا الرد رسلته لي صديقتي بعد ماارسلت لها صورة بنت خيي

----------


## حكاية حب

*انا رحت البحرين من امس الصبح الى الليل*
*>>> يووم ثااني العيد من ولد عمي*

----------


## فرح

رسالتي هالمره ..تقوووول..
أبيك تعرف إنه لايمكن إحساس قلبي يخليك
لوالشعوربداخل القلب مات..
العمريمضي،،،
ونصه يناديك،،،
والنص الآخر..يمسح بدموع الآهات..
-مستحيـــــــــــــــل-
اتخلى عنك وأقول ناسيك...
(..أنا..)لأخريوم في عمري بأكون وياك...

----------


## فرح

رسااالتي تقووول ....
انا لشفتك بضيقة احس انى انا الغلطان
اعاتب نفسى بنفسى ولو ماكنت انا الجانى
طلبتك كان لى خاطر تبعد عنك الاحزان
فديت عيونك الحلوة تبسم لو على شانى
تصدق بسمتكِ والله تفرح خاطرى الولهان

----------


## اسير الهوى

رقم 6

بدون شعور لقيت يدي تكتب لك رسالة
تحط حروفها من قلب بالحيل مشتاااق

سجنت قلبي وابد ماله كفالة
سوى اني اموت لجل اضمك بلعماق

لا قلت لي قلبك كيف حاله
اقول لك حيل حيل حيل وموت مشتاق

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

رسالتي رقم 6 
من عند بنت اختي يوم ارووح الرياض خخخخ

مهما يفرض القدر غيبتك
  تظل غالي .. *
ومهما تغيب عن دنيتي 
   تظل في بالي ..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

رسالتي رقم 6 
ههههههههه قديمه
السلام عليك ياشمس الشموس
وياأنيس النفوس ياغريب طوس
علي ابن موسى الرضا
متباركين بالمولد

----------


## حكاية حب

الرسااله الساادسه 6
هي ـ
هذا رقمي الجديد كل عام وانتي بخير اني .... > النُقط معنااتها اسم زميلتي

----------


## عنيده

*الرساله السادسه من بنت خالتو ..*  
*( انا بالسينما متى بجين ؟؟ ثمان ونص بيبتدي الفلم يلاا تعالي )*  
*هههههههه امس ..*  
*تحياتي ..*

----------


## Sweet Magic

رسالتي تقوووول..

*أخاطب روحي في غيابك وش يعلقها فيك ؟
تجاوبني في ثواني : طيبتك وكل مافيك !*

----------


## اسير الهوى

1
2
3
4
5
6

طعم الحياة بغيبتك صعب ومايطاق
والنوم بعدك ماتذوقه عيوني

اشتاق.. في بعدك وفي قربك اشتاق
حبك جنوني وإنت كلك جنوني

يامعرضـ/ن روحي على جمر الاشواق
لا رحت عني كيف حالة عيوني

----------


## نُون

اممم

أنتم أهل للخدمة و التضحية ،
و دائما في القلب ذكركم 
و على اللسان الدعاء لكم ،
فقسما بربي الذي ابلغني الوقوف بعرفة
سأدعو لكل من أحب حتى أرى اجابة الدعاء .


من أعز صديقاتي بيوم عرفة *

----------


## جـــــــــوري

امممممممم لازم السادسه 
روحي بيت اهلي عشان نروح الفاتحه اللحين 
لاتتأخري ..>> من عند اختي

----------


## @Abu Ali@

فكره حلوههههههههه يسلموااااااااااااااا

----------


## نُون

سلامو غناتي 
كيفك وين الغيبة
انا الآن بقيصومتي جايه زياره ..


صاحبتي بالقصيم ..

----------


## فرح

الرساله السادسه تقوووول....
الـــــــــــ غ ــلا..
معناه انتي
لك مكانه بعالمي 
الله لا يـــ ح ـــــرمني منك
انت بعروقي ودمي ..

----------


## حكاية حب

رمضان يآكريم 
أشفعلي عند رب 
رحيم
و قارىء الرساله 
حميم بلغه صيامك 
الفضيل

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

الرساله السادسه
مقطع بلوتوث لعيد ميلاد بنت خالي الصغيره

----------

